# Bad Avatar needs to be removed



## stickyhits (Jul 19, 2007)

Can someone remove the avatar of dog it is disgusting


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 19, 2007)

I second that!


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

Who's avatar is it.

I wanna see it.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 19, 2007)

lmao you dont wanna see it but here it is https://www.rollitup.org/members/dog.html


----------



## awalkingtalkingenigma (Jul 19, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> Can someone remove the avatar of dog it is disgusting


 
I suppose I don't really understand what is so disgusting about a Madeline Albright avatar.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 19, 2007)

there is something wrong with you if you like that avatar


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

ROFLMAO........I definately wasn't expecting that.

LMAO.......LOL.....WHY MAN WHY.....LOL


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 19, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> there is something wrong with you if you like that avatar


ROTFLMGDFAO!!!!!!


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

no one comes here to see dick man.


----------



## awalkingtalkingenigma (Jul 19, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> there is something wrong with you if you like that avatar


At what point while reading my post did you decide that I liked that avatar?


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

How did you find this avatar, I have never seen this guy/girl< hopefully
on here before.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 19, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> How did you find this avatar, I have never seen this guy/girl< hopefully
> on here before.


First page, this thread.. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/19974-favourite-track-when-stoned.html


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 19, 2007)

awalkingtalkingenigma said:


> I suppose I don't really understand what is so disgusting about a Madeline Albright avatar.


I thought you were saying thats what that was called in the pic lmao sorry didnt mean to offend if I did


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

I knew it was coming and it still made me laugh, WHY MAN WHY........

And it's just alittle strange that the people directly under the penis didn't say anything........LMAO


----------



## awalkingtalkingenigma (Jul 19, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> I thought you were saying thats what that was called in the pic lmao sorry didnt mean to offend if I did


Yup, you must not be from the hood. Because in the hood we call a freshly manicured cock and balls combo a "Madeline Albright." wtf?


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 19, 2007)

I dont know i remember when i first went to post in there it was normal he must of changed it later thats one sick dude anyways


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 19, 2007)

awalkingtalkingenigma said:


> Yup, you must not be from the hood. Because in the hood we call a freshly manicured cock and balls combo a "Madeline Albright." wtf?


LMAO again when im stoned who the f knows man also that should be the official new name for that


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 19, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I knew it was coming and it still made me laugh, WHY MAN WHY........
> 
> And it's just alittle strange that the people directly under the penis didn't say anything........LMAO


I was one to post under him and i would have noticed it, so he must have changed it later.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> I was one to post under him and i would have noticed it, so he must have changed it later.


Yeah right, you just sat there staring at the screen in lust....LMFAO   



J/K......Please forgive me.......LOL


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 19, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> Yeah right, you just sat there staring at the screen in lust....LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> J/K......Please forgive me.......LOL


lmao stop it my side hurts already


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> lmao stop it my side hurts already


 
LMAO....You were staring at it right before you read my post. That's why it was so funny. 




J/K....LOL


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

LMAO.....That avatar needs to be in this thread....LOL

Rate the persons avatar above you...


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 19, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> LMAO.....That avatar needs to be in this thread....LOL
> 
> Rate the persons avatar above you...


OMG that some funny shit!


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 19, 2007)

lmfao it is check page 2 funniest sh*t ever read budman226's comment right under it


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL, Yep BAM there it was.....Right on page 2....

I can't believe you were gonna look through that thread for that little whacker.

You must be really bored.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 19, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> LOL, Yep BAM there it was.....Right on page 2....
> 
> I can't believe you were gonna look through that thread for that little whacker.
> 
> You must be really bored.


He likes it lol
J/K


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

SOOOO guys, what do you think about the new look.

I'm going to post in the avatar thread now....

LMFAO


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 19, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> SOOOO guys, what do you think about the new look.
> 
> I'm going to post in the avatar thread now....
> 
> LMFAO


hahaha that's the smallest wang i have even seen, if he wasn't shaved you wouldn't even see it! lol


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

The really fucked up thing is, when I right clicked and chose save picture as.
It showed up titled as AARON, who the hell is aaron....LMAO.

Right click a pic and do it if you don't know what I mean.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 19, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> lmfao it is check page 2 funniest sh*t ever read budman226's comment right under it


 
HOLY SHIT, that is hilarious..........LMFAO


----------



## Arrid (Jul 19, 2007)

i contemplated asking him if it was his "Wee lil willy" But i thought that was a bit immature. 

I saw it and laughed, thats what he put it there for i guess.


----------

